# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ

## kyknos25

τοσο τρομακτικη λεξη..
υποφερω απ αυτο κ ειμαι με ladose δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο απ το να εχεις χασει τον εαυτο σου..
να μην ξερεις ποια εισαι να αναζητασ τον παλιαο σου εαυτο,να αναγνωριζεις τους δικους σου να τους αισθανεσαι ξενους..περασα παρα πολλα κ ακομα περναω αλλα οι υποτροπες ειναι καθε φορα κ μικροτερης εντασης.
μηπως δεν αφηνω τον εαυτο μου ελευθερω??μηπως πασχω κ απο ιδψ κ πιεζω τον εαυτο μου να πιστεψει οτι δεν ειμαι καλα κ αυτο επιδεινωνει την κατασταση μου?
εκτος απ το τιρογαριδακι αλλος με αυτο το προβλημα?

----------


## kyknos25

ρε παιδια ας απαντησει καποιος:(:(
ας αλληλουποστηρικτουμε
νομιζα οτι ημουν η μονη που περνουσα αυτη τη φρικτη κατασταση αλλα βρηκα το σαητ κ εχω παρηγορια

----------


## krino

καταρχην μην ανοιγεις νεα τοπικ, ενα φτανει.


στο δια ταυτα,
τι συζητησεις εχεις κανει με τον ψυχιατρο σου?

----------


## kyknos25

για τη δουλεια μου για σχεσεις για παιδικα χρονια για τις φοβιες μου..
γενικα μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο απλα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ισως η ψυχολογος να μην εκανε κ τοσο καλα τη δουλεια της.θα κοιταξω για καποια αλλη

----------


## krino

δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο....
μαστα....

Το ζητουμενο ειναι αν σε βοηθησε να αρχιζεις να σκεφτεσαι για το προβλημα σου, και οχι αν ειναι ανησυχητικό.

----------


## kyknos25

μην εισαι τοσο υπεροπτης κ θεωρεις οτι τα ξερεις ολα. με εχει βοηθησει αυτος ο ανθρωπο;.
αν παλι νομιζεις οτι εσυ θα με θεραπαυσεις τελειωσ ας βρεθουμε.. να μη ταλαιπωρουμε κιολας
προσεξε μη πεις παλι καμια εξυπναδα κ εγω πανεπιστημιο τελειωσα οχι δημοτικο.
το οτι εχω καποιο προβλημα δε σημαινει οτι ειμαι εκτος πραγματων κ δε ξερω τη μου γινεται:cool:

----------


## krino

1. νομιζω οτι ειπα εξ αρχης οτι δεν ειμαι γιατρος.

2. Αν νομιζεις οτι θα θεραπευτεις χωρις να ταλαιπωρηθεις, δεν θα αλλαξεις τιποτα στη ζωη σου.

3. Αν πιστευεις οτι δεν εχω κατι να σου πω, σταματαμε εδω την κουβεντα.

----------


## kyknos25

για να σαι εδω ολο κ κατι θα χεις να πεις απλα εισαι καπως:mad:
δεν ξερω γιατι ισως ειναι αμυνα..
νασαι καλα παντως

----------


## krino

κοιτα, τα ψυχολογικα ζητηματα θελουν καλη θεληση και συζητηση σε καλο κλιμα.
Αν νομιζεις οτι δεν υπαρχει, τοτε δεν γινεται συζητηση.
Δεν λεω οτι το λαθος ειναι δικο σου, πολυ πιθανον να ειναι δικο μου.
Το ζητουμενο ομως δεν αλλαζει.


Συνηθως εχω κατι να πω, αλλα αμα δεν εισαι σε θεση να ακουσεις, δεν εχει νοημα να πω ουτε μισο φωνηεν παραπερα.

----------


## kyknos25

υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεινω ετσι???να νιωθω σαν ξενη παντα να μη μου περασει??
να παιρνω μια ζωη φαρμακα??

----------


## sabb

Μοιάζεις να θέλεις να θεραπευτείς μέσα από ένα φόρουμ. Επειδη δεν έχεις τελειώσει μόνο το δημοτικό - το αν έχεις τελειώσει πανεπιστήμιο δεν ενδιαφέρει κανένα - πρέπει να έχεις μάθει σ\' αυτά τα 6 χρόνια που διαρκεί η υποχρεωτική φοίτηση, πως οι άλλοι θα είναι δίπλα μας, αν μπορούμε να τους σεβαστούμε όπως σεβόσμαστε τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό. Σε ένα φόρουμ στήριξης, φίλε/η μου κύκνε, στήριξη θα λάβεις, αλλά από την αντίδραση σου απ\' όσο καταλαβαίνω εγώ ο αδαής, ούτε αυτό θέλεις...

Όσοι περιδιαβαίνουν αυτό το φόρουμ , έχουν την καλή διάθεση να πουν τη γνώμη τους - ο ένας πάνω στο πρόβλημα του άλλου. Το μυστικό στην παιδεία είναι να μπορούμε να μάθουμε από τους άλλους, έστω κι αν έχουν να πουν μια ανοησία..Οταν θα μπορέσεις να ξεζουμίσεις αυτή την ανοησία και να απορροφήσεις την όποια σοφία μπορεί να κρύβει, θα έχεις τελειώσει το Χάρβαρντ, αλλά και πάλι δεν θάχεις βρει την γιατριά σ\' ότι σ\' απασχολεί...

Επί της ουσίας, απευθύνσου σ\'ένα ειδικό με 50-100 ευρώ. Στο τζάμπα, μόνο στήριξη αγάπης θα λάβεις..Θέλεις ?

----------


## kyknos25

Όσοι περιδιαβαίνουν αυτό το φόρουμ , έχουν την καλή διάθεση να πουν τη γνώμη τους - ο ένας πάνω στο πρόβλημα του άλλου 
οπως το λες κ συ εχουν καλη διαθεση οχι να ειρωνευονται κ να το παιζουν καποιοι.
ερχεσαι στα λογια μου καλε μου..
καποιοι την εχουν δει καπως δυστυχως

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by kyknos25_
> Όσοι περιδιαβαίνουν αυτό το φόρουμ , έχουν την καλή διάθεση να πουν τη γνώμη τους - ο ένας πάνω στο πρόβλημα του άλλου 
> οπως το λες κ συ εχουν καλη διαθεση οχι να ειρωνευονται κ να το παιζουν καποιοι.
> ερχεσαι στα λογια μου καλε μου..
> καποιοι την εχουν δει καπως δυστυχως


Πάλι δεν διαβλέπω την θέληση να μάθεις από την ανοησία των άλλων..Σ\' όσα ανόητα σου είπα, ειρωνία κατάλαβες πως περιείχε το μήνυμα μου ?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by kyknos25_
> 
> οχι να ειρωνευονται κ να το παιζουν καποιοι.



ακου κυκνε,
οταν ημουν στη ηλικια σου, αρχισα να ψαχνομαι στη ζωη μου, εκτος των αλλων επαγγελματικα. (θα μπορουσε να ηταν ενα αλλο κομματι φυσικα)

Τοτε γνωρισα ενα τυπο και συζηταγα πως θα μαθω τα μυστικα της δουλειας, τα μυστικα της ζωης κλπ κλπ.....
Μου ειπε τοτε το εξης αποκαλυπτικο:
Να συσχετιζεσαι με κοσμο που εχει να σου μαθει πραγματα που εσυ αγνοεις κατω απο οποιεσδηποτε συνθηκες.
Οτι και να σου λεει (εδω κολαει για το θεμα οτι καποιοι την εχουν δει καπως) εσενα αυτο που θα σε ενδιαφερει ειναι να \"κλεψεις\" αυτο που ξερει και δεν ξερεις εσυ.
Οταν θα εισαι ετοιμος, αυτο το κομματι θα το εχεις κερδισει και θα ειναι ολοτελα δικο σου.


Αμα λοιπον μπορεις να κλεψεις καντο, αλλιως μεινε στα υπολοιπα.

----------


## kyknos25

\'ΔΙΑΒΛΕΠΩ\' ωωωωωωωωωωωωωω πως μιλας την ελληνικη βρε παιδι μου
απλα με πειραζει που το κρινο απανταει καπως..
οταν ρωταω κατι θελω απαντηση γιαυτο μπηκα κ εδω αλλωστε

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by kyknos25_
> \'ΔΙΑΒΛΕΠΩ\' ωωωωωωωωωωωωωω πως μιλας την ελληνικη βρε παιδι μου
> απλα με πειραζει που το κρινο απανταει καπως..
> οταν ρωταω κατι θελω απαντηση γιαυτο μπηκα κ εδω αλλωστε


Κοίτα κύκνε, τα ελληνικά μου είναι λίγο old fashioned γιατί σε δυο χρονάκια θα έχω δυο φορές την ηλικία σου (double score που λένε και στο μπάσκετ..). 

Μεγάλωσα με τη γραμματική του Τζάρτζανου, ελπίζω να μην σ\' ενοχλεί η αρχαιολεξιμάθεια - αν μου επιτρέπεις τον όρο.

----------


## kyknos25

νααααα αυτη την ειρωνεια δε μπορω....
εμενα προσωπικα δε μενοχλει τιποτα..

----------


## sabb

Για να γελάσουμε : Δεν μιλάω και σαν τον Πολύδωρα :D

----------


## sabb

Τέλος πάντων, την ειρωνεία που την είδες, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...

----------


## tomasliak

παιδια εχετε πολλυ γελιο!!!

----------


## tomasliak

ποσο χρονον εισαι saab?

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by tomasliak_
> ποσο χρονον εισαι saab?


48

----------


## sabb

..και ρε παιδιά είναι sabb όχι saab, σαν σκάνια νοιώθω...

----------


## tomasliak

σορρυ φιλε.

----------


## kyknos25

.............. παλι τα ιδια γιατιιιιιιιιιιι??

----------


## kyknos25

ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια.
πραγματικα απορω γιατι δεν το κανα νωριτερα..
επρεπε να αλλαξω εξ αρχης ψυχολογο ,αυτη που πηγιανω τωρα ειανι πολυ καλη κ ελπιζω οτι αυτη τη φορα θα τα καταφερουμε

----------


## Potnia

Εγώ είμαι νέα εδώ. Διαβάζω τα ποστ σας και βλέπω ότι όλοι πάνω κάτω από κάτι βασαονιζομαστε. Εγώ πέρασα απόπροσωποποιηση και λέω πέρασα γιατί μπόρεσα και το ξεπέρασα μόνη μου. Φίλη μην ακούς αυτά που λένε ότι πρέπει να ταλαιπωρηθείς για να γίνεις καλά. Αγάπη θέλει και κατανόηση και συμπαράσταση και συμπόνια. Εγώ τη ζημιά την έπαθα από την πολύ ψυχοθεραπεία. Αλήθεια στο λέω. Είχα αλλάξει 5 διαφορετικούς ψυχολόγους. Με έκαναν χειρότερα γιατί δεν καταλάβαιναν τι μου συνέβαινε. Δεν προσπαθούσαν να αντιληφθούν τι έτρεχε μέσα μου και να με κάνουν να το καταλάβω κι εγώ. Με βοήθησε πολύ το ψυχοδραμα. Με βοήθησε πολύ επίσης ένας ψυχίατρος που μου είπε ζωγράφισε μου αυτό που νιώθεις. Τώρα μου λέει πάρτο και θα το έχεις όλη μέρα σπίτι σου να το κοιτάς. Να το βλέπεις. Πρώτη φορά ένιωσα τοοσ καλά. Μετά κατάλαβα γιατί. Έβλεπα αυτό που ένιωθε ο εαυτός μου έβλεπα εμένα. Καντο θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ. Μόνη μου κατάλαβα ότι με κακοποίησε μια ψυχολόγος. Μόνη μου σιγά σιγά κατάλαβα ότι είμαι επήρεπης σε ότι λένε οι άλλοι ότι έχασα το εγώ μου γιατί κάποιος μου το στέρησε. Ότι πρέπει ν ακούω μόνο τον εαυτό μου. Άκου μόνο τον εαυτό σου. Μόνο αυτος ξέρει τι είναι καλό για σένα. Αγάπη πολύ.

----------


## awareness

κι εγω με εντονη αποπροσωποποιηση .ειναι τοσο βασανιστικο

----------


## txopit

Μπορεί κάποιος να περιγράψει αυτό που του συνέβαινε, εγώ ειμαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση πάνω από ένα χρόνο τώρα. Δεν νιώθω τίποτα παρά μονό ένα κενό, επίσης νιώθω ξένος από τον εαυτό μου, δεν νιώθω χαρά, θλίψη, πόνο, ζωντάνια, ευεξία, τιποτα απολύτως,. Είμαι ένας άλλος, και όλο αυτό δεν βλέπω να περνάει. Επίσης νιώθω πιο αργή τη σκέψη μου, όλη αυτή η κατάσταση έχει επήρεάσει τις γνωστικές μου ικανότητες. Δεν γινεται να μην νιώθω τίποτα ρε παιδια, δεν γίνεται οι μέρες μουυ να είναι τόσο βασανιστικές. Είμαι 26 χρονών και δεν με καταλαβαίνει κανείς.

----------


## enim1995

Πέρασα πριν 2 χρόνια κρίση πανικού! Γεννήθηκε ο γιος μου και το ξεπέρασα. Τώρα επανήλθε με άγχος από την δουλειά. Ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε για πρώτη φορά και η αποπροσωποποιηση. Πρώτη φορά ένιωθα και νιώθω έτσι. Νιώθω σαν να είμαι στο σώμα κάποιου άλλου. Σαν να πέθανε ο παλιός μου εαυτός. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πως ένιωθα πριν την κρίση πανικού ή Τήνο σκεφτόμουν και τι συναισθήματα είχα και αυτό με πανικοβαλλει πιο πολύ. Κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη και δεν με γνωρίζω. Νιώθω σαν να είμαι σε όνειρο και κάποιος θα με ξυπνήσει. Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο αλλά δεν μου έκανε τίποτα και κατέληξα σε ψυχολόγο πρώτη συνεδρία με τεχνική αναπνοών να προσπαθώ να βρω την ηρεμία. Εντωμεταξύ έχω και θολούρα και διάσπαση συγκέντρωσης. Τώρα με τις τεχνικές αναπνοής που κάνω και στο σπίτι είμαι καλύτερα. Αλλά νιώθω περίεργα που δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πως ένιωθα στο παρελθόν. Σαν να διαγράφηκαν όλες μου οι μνήμες και αυτό με πανικοβαλλει πιο πολύ. Είμαι 26 χρονών με δύο παιδιά και σύζυγο και δουλεύω μόνο εγώ. Τι να κάνω νιώθει κάποιος άλλος έτσι;

----------


## awareness

καλημερα!συμβαινει απο εντονο στρες.εγω υποφερω απο ιψδ και αποπροσωποποιηση.Σε νιωθω,ειναι πολυ βασανιστικο.Σε εχει δει ψυχιατρος?

----------


## enim1995

Καλησπερα. Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και τελικα δεν μου εκανε τιποτα. Ισα ισα με εκανε χειροτερα. Τελικα κατεληξα σε ψυχολογο που μουβεδειξε τεχνικη αναπνοων για να καταφερω να μειωσω το εντονο στρες. Δυο ημερες κανω διαλογισμο με τεχνικη αναπνοων και πραγματικα αισθανομαι αρκετα σαν τον παλιο μπυ εαυτο. Ριχνουμε τα επιπεδα του αγχους στιν οργανισμο μου. Εικοσι λεπτα διαλογισμος μολις ξυπνησω και εικοσι λεοτα πριν κοιμηθω. Μεγαλο πραγμα ο διαλογισμος. Σε ηρεμει και σε κανει αλλο ανθρωπο. Βεβαια θα συνεχισω συνεδριες μαζι με τον ψυχολογο γιατι βοηθανε. Εσυ το εχεις ξεπερασει ;

----------


## awareness

> Καλησπερα. Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και τελικα δεν μου εκανε τιποτα. Ισα ισα με εκανε χειροτερα. Τελικα κατεληξα σε ψυχολογο που μουβεδειξε τεχνικη αναπνοων για να καταφερω να μειωσω το εντονο στρες. Δυο ημερες κανω διαλογισμο με τεχνικη αναπνοων και πραγματικα αισθανομαι αρκετα σαν τον παλιο μπυ εαυτο. Ριχνουμε τα επιπεδα του αγχους στιν οργανισμο μου. Εικοσι λεπτα διαλογισμος μολις ξυπνησω και εικοσι λεοτα πριν κοιμηθω. Μεγαλο πραγμα ο διαλογισμος. Σε ηρεμει και σε κανει αλλο ανθρωπο. Βεβαια θα συνεχισω συνεδριες μαζι με τον ψυχολογο γιατι βοηθανε. Εσυ το εχεις ξεπερασει ;


Γιατι σε έκανε χειρότερα???

----------


## enim1995

Δεν βοηθησε πιστευω. Εκανα απλα συνεδριες με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει ο οργανισμος μου να ανταπεξελθει.

----------

